# EXTREME MASS review



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

after trying a number of mass builders i have come to the conclusion that Extreme Mass is the best by far ....... i have put on 12lbs in the last month of good mass and no stomach bloat

has anybody else found this to be the case .

i usually get stomach upset and bloat with gainers but the mix of carbs in Extreme Mass appears to bypass this

i will carry on using this in my bulking phase leading up to the class 1 NABBA West nxt year and will add posts on my progress


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm quite glad you've posted this really as I use their whey & pro-6 at the mo but am about to start 9 months of bulking so was considering grabbing a tub. Do you tend to mix with milk or water?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i mix mine with water and milk 50:50 .... without a doubt its the best i have used and the results have been noticeable ...18 stone to 19 stone with condition still


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Happy days. What weight you aiming for?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i competed at 16 stone in 2009 coming down from 18 , so aim to be about 20 by the end of the year and compete at 17


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So you guys drop 2-3 stone when cutting up for a comp? Jeese! How long would that take you roughly and what would your training look like?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i diet for 16 weeks and generally keep training the same although towards the end i cut out any work to failure ... i also do cardio that i wouldnt do off season


----------



## AlexR33 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am on my second tub and have put on some serious size using it (sorry i havent weighed myself for a long time).

I do get bloat though really bad, it also makes me do some nasty smelling farts and i mean real nasty, i take it with 500ml of milk twice a day.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

nice to no mr.manhat, i currently use cnp pro mass and love the stuff. But when i fancy a change, i will give this a go, how much does it work out with the discount to your door then, for around 4kg ish?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

4.5kg (100 servings) is £42.50 with disc, free P&P. I might give it a go myself in all honesty, i'm more than happy with their whey, pro-6 and B&R.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm using extreme mass vanilla fudge at the mo and its the mutts nuts of shakes!


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

jonnymc said:


> nice to no mr.manhat, i currently use cnp pro mass and love the stuff. But when i fancy a change, i will give this a go, how much does it work out with the discount to your door then, for around 4kg ish?


there around the same price and you could pick minor faults with both of them, the only real thing to split them by is taste and that's down to opinion.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Alex, have it in water, goats milk or soya, it could well be the milk causing your issues.

Remember there are a lot of milk derivatives in good protein blends so more milk may be too much.

I personally am a goat lover - if you know what I mean! And no, I'm not a mason!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Extreme

I noticed on another thread when someone queried whether to go on whey or mass you wrote:

'Get a tub of Pro-6 and a tub of Carbs, this would give you 30 drinks of 50g protein and 75g carbs or 50 drinks of 30g protein and 45g carbs.

You could easily increase the carbs by adding in some oats which would lower the glycemic load even further and mean the drink would be giving you 9 time released protein sources.'

Would you rec the protein+added carbs option over the mass gainer then?


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

a mass gainer is protein plus carbs (with some fats), its the same thing dorsey


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Its personal opinion and your own personal choice regarding flavour really.

There are advantages for both products subject to your own personal outlook.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Extreme said:


> Its personal opinion and your own personal choice regarding flavour really.
> 
> There are advantages for both products subject to your own personal outlook.


i personally like the banana and strawberrry flavour with the freeze dried strawberries .....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Temp said:


> a mass gainer is protein plus carbs (with some fats), its the same thing dorsey


Course, I get that obviously but the protein + added carbs would more than likely work out more expensive so I just wondered if there was a benefit of doing it this way...


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

the benefit i guess would be you can tailor the amounts of protein and carbs to your liking.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Extreme said:


> I personally am a goat lover - if you know what I mean! And no, I'm not a mason!


a lot of nervous goats out there after that comment :tongue1:


----------

